
Games.directory – A new gaming community for avid gamers - pacMakaveli
http://games.directory
======
pacMakaveli
Evening humans,

Over the last few months I've been working on a web app which allows you,
among others, to connect your PlayStation Network, Xbox Live and Steam
accounts and sync your games, achievements, progress and more. Although
trophy/achievement sync is not Live yet, you can sync your games and your
trophy/achievements will sync automatically when they're ready.

games.directory is currently in Alpha and I'm hoping a BETA will be ready by
the end of May. There is a lot more information on the website.

Looking forward to see you there.

